# 10/22 Snakeskin barrel



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Picked up my 10/22 SSTL bull barrel up from Hardcore Hydrographics the other day... The shiny stainless steel finish had to go...

I highly recommend this company for your hydro-dip needs--fast service & good prices.. This cost me $60...

http://www.hardcorehydrographics.com/index.html


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty neat Scotty. Thanks for the pics, and the tip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Real nice. Is this coating solvent safe ?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Real nice. Is this coating solvent safe ?


Yep, same as a weapon dipped from the factory.. :teeth:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!! Now get the stock to match-------cool looking barrel----I might have to use these guys-------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nicely done............


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks real nice-Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

me likey


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah that is awesome! Another thing I want..... This place just makes me buy things lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Wow!!!!!!!!! Now get the stock to match-------cool looking barrel----I might have to use these guys-------sb*


Can't afford to have it all done at once, Skip... I'll do the receiver & stock next...I'm not gonna dip the scope, though...I'll just tape it... :teeth:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's too cool, Scotty. I may have some candidates for the treatment but I'm checking costs first.

Has anyone tried the Mossy Oak gun wraps? It's a shrink wrap style for less than $20. I met the man in the video and he's had the wrap on his bolt gun for four years without a problem whatsoever. Even on the bolt!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I like that GW!!!! Didn't even know it existed... :smile:


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the vid glenway, I've seen that stuff before, but figured it would be much more difficult to apply than that.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have one of the Mossy Oak kits still in the package. Just have to figure out what to use it on. I'll do some before and after pics when I decide to do something with it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw a problem in the video--same dilemma that I'd have w/ my duck gun. The barrel is ported. I'm thinking the only way around that would be to cut out the section that covers the ports. :smile:


----------

